# stingrays with piranhas?



## moron (May 26, 2006)

can you keep stingrays with piranhas...sinse some of them live with piranhas in there natural habbitat.........They have great color and it will be cool to put them in the tank together


----------



## bgchrs2001 (May 5, 2006)

i dont kno but i think that would be bad ass if they could. rays would probly also be a big help at keeping the tank clean. it would look so cool to see a P tank with rays.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Nope. No way. Sorry it would be cool, but your p's would have a hay day.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

have u ever seen anyone keep and fish wit a piranha other than plecos or sumthin for a long timme.....no.....so rays definitely wouldnt work.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

A big moving piece of flesh with piranha? Heck no! Piranha chase anything that moves and a stingray cannot hide that easily. They may live in a habitat naturally with piranha, but inside a tiny tiny glass enclosure (fish tank) they will not last. It would be a waste of money and a waste of a beautiful stingray.
~Taylor~


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

I agree with Taylor....


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

dont recommened it


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> piranha dude Posted Jun 10 2006, 11:53 AM
> can you keep stingrays with piranhas...*sinse some of them live with piranhas in there natural habbitat.........*They have great color and it will be cool to put them in the tank together


Your aquarium is not the Amazon River.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> > piranha dude Posted Jun 10 2006, 11:53 AM
> > can you keep stingrays with piranhas...*sinse some of them live with piranhas in there natural habbitat.........*They have great color and it will be cool to put them in the tank together
> 
> 
> Your aquarium is not the Amazon River.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

hastatus said:


> > piranha dude Posted Jun 10 2006, 11:53 AM
> > can you keep stingrays with piranhas...*sinse some of them live with piranhas in there natural habbitat.........*They have great color and it will be cool to put them in the tank together
> 
> 
> Your aquarium is not the Amazon River.


I dont find that very funny at all......WHAt is so funny????


----------



## ICEMAN330824 (May 30, 2006)

I agree with hastatus! well said!









iceman


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

piranha dude said:


> > piranha dude Posted Jun 10 2006, 11:53 AM
> > can you keep stingrays with piranhas...*sinse some of them live with piranhas in there natural habbitat.........*They have great color and it will be cool to put them in the tank together
> 
> 
> Your aquarium is not the Amazon River.


I dont find that very funny at all......WHAt is so funny????
[/quote]
The stingrays only survive in the wild with piranha, because they are in such a vast river. You just assume that the stingrays will live in a fish tank with your piranha, because they survive in the wild with them.








~Taylor~


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

ICEMAN330824 said:


> I agree with hastatus! well said!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how am i suppose to know.................................

That is why a postes


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

the p's will be well fed IMO


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Those ray's are bolony on a stick.


----------

